# How to approach businesses



## chargerrt340 (Jan 23, 2014)

OK ladies and gentleman, I am having my first design printed on T-shirts. I have spoken with multiple businesses in my target market whom I have done much personal business with. I know them professionally and they are interested in helping me with my shirts and designs, but I dont know how much further they are interested in helping me sell my shirts. . . .

I am starting with 25 shirts and am wondering how to approach possible business to host my designs. 

My shirts only cost me 6.50 to make, and other shirts in my target market cost 18.50 - 20.00. I will market them the same and hope to make maybe 5$ a shirt after overhead and commissions. 

*How / What is the best way to approach possible business to sell my shirts? Is there anything I should remember or think about when speaking with them? Any info will be helpful. 


Thank you guys.*


----------



## Kids Occasionwea (Feb 2, 2014)

I think you should create your own website because recently people are preferring online shopping. And one advantage of it is that you can connect million of people on a single click of mouse.


----------



## Walk Away (Apr 29, 2013)

I believe you should do both, definitely market your apparel online (It's almost a must now, as K.O. mentioned above) but get your line out there too.

If you know and have relationships with these business owners, it shouldn't be too hard to come to some kind of agreement. 

I would say this, no matter how close you are with them, make sure you keep business, business and do everything by the book. 

* Make sure you're well prepared and organized, for any questions or concerns that may arise. 

* Make sure you know your apparel inside and out, it doesn't look too professional, if you're having to look up every single answer on your iPad/Phone/Notebook/ETC. 

* Have a decent Look Book for the owner/manager to look at (Physical or Online)

* Have your linesheets, catalogs, business cards, ETC (I like to staple my business card to the catalogs and/or linesheets) 

* It should go without saying, but you, yourself should be presentable

* And be relaxed, this is supposed to be fun and you should love what you do. But If for any reason, it looks like they are leaning away or on the fence, don't be afraid to bring up consignment (If that is something you are able to do and are OK with).

You would literally be surprised, with how many shop owners are willing to not only listen to you but sell your apparel in their shops. If you have decent designs, garments and pricing (especially for the shop owners), and they have the space to sell it; they would be the ones missing out if they didn't.

Remember that this journey is a long one, it doesn't even stop when you reach the top of the metaphorical mountain. The journey continues but now you will have to fight to stay on top; it's a never-ending battle that you should love to be in


----------



## chargerrt340 (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL Thank you Walk Away, I have a website relating to my target market and am going to add a page for my apparel, but am just looking for more information to succeed. I want to start slow, but be successful at the same time. I am creating more business cards to use for the shirt tags, and am trying to create more logos for a sales flyer. I am looking to start with 25 shirts and feel out process. Do think my idea of pricing is reasonable?

You know the phrase not be afraid of success or failure, that is were I am.


----------



## Walk Away (Apr 29, 2013)

chargerrt340 said:


> LOL Thank you Walk Away, I have a website relating to my target market and am going to add a page for my apparel, but am just looking for more information to succeed. I want to start slow, but be successful at the same time. I am creating more business cards to use for the shirt tags, and am trying to create more logos for a sales flyer. I am looking to start with 25 shirts and feel out process. Do think my idea of pricing is reasonable?
> 
> You know the phrase not be afraid of success or failure, that is were I am.


I definitely know how you feel, been there and done that  (And still there with every step forward)
　
You said you want to work on creating more logo's (As in more than one)? I ask, because being a new line, IMHO; you want consistancy. You want people to see your line and automatically know it's you. 
　
The pricing, will depend on what you think your time and line is worth. I would not sell myself short, just to undercut or hover around other apparel lines.
　
We are entering our wholesale phase, and with a lot of wheels and pieces (people involved) you have to make money to keep your business alive.
　
You mentioned your pricing above, usually a shop/store will buy your line at wholesale for half of what the retail is. 

What will your wholesale be, how much will you be charging on your website? These are only a few questions you need to answer, if you will be approaching shops.

* Take the below example, as just that, an example *

Example: 
　
You get your shirts for $6.50 
(Does this include hang tags, labels, shipping costs, folding and bagging costs?)

What is your bottom line, after everything is factored? Remember, you have to get paid for your time as well.

You take the overhead ($6.50), times it by 2 1/2

You get $16.25 (You can move that up, you mentioned $18.50-$20)

Example, You retail at $20 - Your wholesale would be $10 (you might find shops that will work with you but most want to buy wholesale and sell it for double)

There's a lot more info that goes into this, like creating a line sheet and purchase order forms, when approaching possible buyers.

Retail is $20, you have a sales person who sells one shirt, he is given 10% of the sale, off the top. Dependent on your situation, he either gets it from the total sale of $20 or from what's left over after overhead; most will ask, want and expect it from the $20 sell.

So, he will make $2 a shirt for selling retail, leaving you with $18, minus your overhead = your profit. 

When you move into wholesale, you will need to look into breakdowns of quantities and their pricing. 

Example: 
10-25 shirts for $10
26-50 for $9.50
51-75 for $9.25.....and so on


I have friend who does all his own work, designs, printing, all of it. He brings his line sheet in, shows what he is offering (Which means he has produce the order once it's placed) This is noted on his line sheet, that he will deliver the products by "this" date. 

So, his MOQ is 144 pcs, he will not bother with anything under that; he has to make it worth his time and effort; different strokes for different folks  

Sorry for rambling and hope that helps a little. If any of the veterans out there will share their wisdom, I know I would appreciate it


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Great advice from Walk Away. 
Since you're not printing the shirts, at least that's what I assumed from your initial post, ask your printer what the price breaks are for higher quantities and use those numbers to get your wholesale prices. 

If I was mistake and you are printing the shirts, make sure your production costs include your time, just like you would for a customer ordering. Making $4.50 each on wholesale - using Walk Aways pricing - isn't going to pay the bills when you figure out your time & labor from design, production, marketing and selling.


----------



## chargerrt340 (Jan 23, 2014)

Walk Away - I am making new designs that use my logo, so the logo is going to stay consistent. 

KristineH - I am hoping to get my shirts in the stores and hope to make 3$ a shirt. On my website, online, or else I hope to make much more per shirt.

First 30 shirts being made shortly.


----------

